# V-8 engine plans?



## Chevyguy207 (Jan 21, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had any v-8 blue prints out there?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 21, 2014)

Plenty of them out there. I sell plans for a very small V8. Block is only 5 inches front to back. Drop me an email for details. [email protected]

There is the black widow. MUCH bigger. 1/3rd scale if i remember correctly. Casting set and plans are available.  http://blackwidowv-8.com/

Coles has castings and plans for the Challenger V8.  http://www.colespowermodels.com/Engines.html

There is the Amsbury V8. Contact Model Engineer magazine about back issues for May - November 1991

Also there is the Whittle V8.  Again Model Engineer April 1995 - May 1996. I believe these drawings are available for download on the ME website. This engine is very small.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Chevyguy207 (Jan 21, 2014)

Do you have any for some that would run on ether air or fuel? They wouldn't have to be a v-8.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 21, 2014)

Are you talking about an engine that can switch from air to fuel and back? If so than no. I have plans for an air engine that is a V8 and a V8 that runs on fuel but nothing that will do both.


----------



## Chevyguy207 (Jan 21, 2014)

I would like to make one that runs on fuel but it really depends on the difficulty


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well I can tell you from experiance that none of the projects you see here are easy. Depending on your skills as a machinist and your attention span you may be able to do it. The hardest part for me is the crankshaft. Once I get past that, the rest is doable for me but not easy. It took me 15 months to build mine.

Here is the thread if you want to go thru and see what you would be in for.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/small-v8-8892/

This one was the 3rd try.


----------



## Chevyguy207 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ya I think I would be able to handle making it. Do you use cnc or manual machines?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 21, 2014)

I use both. I do a lot of manual work but use the CNC when it make sense to. 

My buddy Bobby built one completely manual.

Email me at [email protected] and i'll send you all the information.


----------



## e.picler (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Chevyguy207!
I recommend Steve's project. I purchased one from him. The plans are very well done on CAD with full of details and perspective view of some parts to better understanding. Also he is always ready available to answer your questions as well as send revisions at no cost.
The engine is really nice.
As of Coles Power I had a bad experience with them. They take too long to reply to you, even for selling. I purchased a set of castings and plans from them. I only received a couple of castings parts (missing the block, oil pan, heads and other parts).
I sent them an e-mail asking what happen after a long time they replied saying that the parts were sent.
I than asked if they could send again only the missing parts. No reply as of today. I sent another one saying that I willing to pay for the parts because it may be lost by the Brazilian post office. Again no reply.

Regarding to the other suppliers I don't have any experience with them.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## John Rus (Jan 23, 2014)

There is the Schillings V8, drawtechs V12 (search the forum) and this website which has all sorts of engine plans http://www.cad-jung-shop.de/epages/...s/Bauplane/Bauplane_Modellmotore&Locale=en_GB.

Hope this helps,
John.


----------



## BronxFigs (Jan 23, 2014)

For a different V8 engine, try: Chuck Fellow's compressed-air V8.  Plans/drawings are in the "Download"-"Engine" section.  No ignition, no distributor, plugs, carb. etc.....AND....can be made from bar-stock.

Not exactly a "conventional" V8 design, but, just as effective, and easily run off compressed-air.  You-Tube has videos of this V8 aero-type engine.


Frank


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 23, 2014)

Take a look at this site I just found a whole lot of things on V8, Radial, and many others there. It's free you just need a log in like all the rest.

https://grabcad.com/home

Todd


----------



## Henry (Jan 23, 2014)

Walltoddj said:


> Take a look at this site I just found a whole lot of things on V8, Radial, and many others there. It's free you just need a log in like all the rest.
> 
> https://grabcad.com/home
> 
> Todd


  Yes it is a great site, there are plenty of CADs and renders, mostly unfinished and not real. But  I love the amount of information that the site has.
There is a tutorial about how to design a V8 in CAD that is really great.


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 24, 2014)

Henry just so you are aware there are prints with some if you download the files but I'm still trying to get a program to read them. I just got a different cad program I'm going to try files tell me I need a newer program to open them.

Todd


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 24, 2014)

Henry said:


> Yes it is a great site, there are plenty of CADs and renders, mostly unfinished and not real. But  I love the amount of information that the site has.
> There is a tutorial about how to design a V8 in CAD that is really great.



I would like to see the V8 tutorial. Can you post a link.


----------



## petertha (Jan 24, 2014)

re tutorial, this one is v12
https://grabcad.com/questions/tutorial-how-to-make-engine-part-1


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 24, 2014)

petertha said:


> re tutorial, this one is v12
> https://grabcad.com/questions/tutorial-how-to-make-engine-part-1





I have seen this one. I was hoping to get a peek of the V8


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 24, 2014)

SAD to see this we have a GREAT engine builder with us"thanks Steve" and someone is looking for something better.
 I got a set of pland that I purchase from Steve....................no they are not free but cheap, as far as the price goes,


----------



## Chevyguy207 (Jan 24, 2014)

canadianhorsepower said:


> SAD to see this we have a GREAT engine builder with us"thanks Steve" and someone is looking for something better.
> I got a set of pland that I purchase from Steve....................no they are not free but cheap, as far as the price goes,




No no I'm not looking for any free plans. I'm looking in to getting Steve's plans. I really like his design and am really excited to get going on it as soon as I can.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 24, 2014)

Chevyguy207 said:


> No no I'm not looking for any free plans. I'm looking in to getting Steve's plans. I really like his design and am really excited to get going on it as soon as I can.



 sorry Chevyguy207 I didnt mean that you are looking for free plans.

 To my opinion no were can someone match Steve's plans and tutorial
 on how it's made
I'm 100% happy of what I got from Steve
does it worth it 200% yes
 I have some set of plans that I purchace for other engine and they are in the garbage can
 some information was missing and I had no one to talk to get answers.

cheers


----------

